# Albino Question



## jodietz (Dec 30, 2011)

I have always thought that Albino hedgies are so beautiful, but can anyone tell me if they are subject to any specific health conditions that other hedgehogs do not usually get? One thinks of deafness in other albino species, and I have read elsewhere in the Forums that some folks have had problems with a particularly nasty skin rash. Just curious; thanks for your input!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Albino in hedgehogs is just a colour, same as any other colour and they don't have the same health issues that albino in other species have. The only thing is, some say they are more sensitive to light than dark eyed hedgehogs. I've never found that to be true and find that light sensitivity is more the individual hedgehog regardless of colour.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

The reason they don't have the same health issues is becouse they are albinos but not a true albino. True albino is I think 3 generations of breeding albino to albino.


----------



## jodietz (Dec 30, 2011)

Interesting, and thanks for your replies. I do know that in horses, albinos are extremely rare and what are often called "albinos" are in fact a double-diluted color gene that makes them something else entirely. "Champagne" is a double-dilute gene of sorrel, I believe. Also, I have read that to be albino, an animal must inherit 2 recessive genes from its parents, who can only be carriers of albinism - they can't be albinos themselves. Therefore, you can't breed albinos from albinos. 

The whole question is very interesting, as is the fact that there are over 90 color varieties in hedgies!


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Albinos can produce albinos if ether put with another albino or one that has it in the lines


----------



## jodietz (Dec 30, 2011)

It might be possible; I guess to re-phrase, you can't breed two albinos and EXPECT to get albinos since the gene is recessive.


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

jodietz said:


> It might be possible; I guess to re-phrase, you can't breed two albinos and EXPECT to get albinos since the gene is recessive.


Am I reading this wrong? I believe, since Albino is a recessive gene, if you breed two albinos (who would both have 2 recessive albino genes) the only hedgies they would produce, would be albino. So you should expect nothing but albino hedgehogs if you breed 2 albinos.


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

secretpandaninja said:


> jodietz said:
> 
> 
> > It might be possible; I guess to re-phrase, you can't breed two albinos and EXPECT to get albinos since the gene is recessive.
> ...


Agreed, if you have two albinos and albino is a recessive gene you are basically guaranteed to get an albino. In order for a recessive gene to show it must be homozygous recessive. that is the only way it will show. so if you breed two homozygous recessive the only outcome would be homozygous recessive babies.
But I guess that is just simple biology and there could be more factors. I dunno, I'm not a breeder, I just happen to enjoy biology sometimes =P


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I almost ended up with an albino hedgie until the breeder told me it was a male and wouldn't sell him to me because I had a female from her and she doesn't allow opposite sexes to go to the same house. I ended up with another hedgie but had already called my vet for a wellness appt. and told her I was getting an albino. When I went to see her she was somewhat relieved I didn't end up with him, because she said that they are in fact more prone to health problems. She didn't go into detail but I do trust her opinion and I guess I'm happy I didn't get an albino for that reason. Either way, goodluck


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

secretpandaninja said:


> Am I reading this wrong? I believe, since Albino is a recessive gene, if you breed two albinos (who would both have 2 recessive albino genes) the only hedgies they would produce, would be albino. So you should expect nothing but albino hedgehogs if you breed 2 albinos.


This is correct. Albino x albino is the only way to guarantee albino babies. That pairing cannot have any other results.


----------

